# völlige Anfängerfrage: Warum steigen blasen in der Pflanzzone auf?



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Ich bin gänzlich neu, was Teichfragen betrifft - beim Hauskauf war ein Teich mit dabei. Mir wurde gesagt, der Teich sei Kategorie 3 - er hat also einen Oberflächenskimmer, eine Pumpe die über Saugleitungen und Durchleitungen arbeitet.
Habe die Pumpe heute wieder eingebaut, hat so weit geklappt. Allerdings ist mir heute aufgefallen, dass im Pflanzbereich kleine Blasen aufsteigen, wenn die Pumpe läuft. Da sie zu beginn etwas Schwierigkeiten hatte, den Druck so aufzubauen, dass alle Auslässe (tw. Steine) gut "sprudeln", frage ich mich, was es mit diesen Blasen auf sich hat. Das Video (hoffe die Qualität ist hinreichend 



_View: http://youtu.be/oJ2ey5AjRCc_
) zeigt, wie das aussieht. Ich vermute, es hat was mit einem Gesteinsfilter zu tun? Mir sind nur die Blasen bisher nie aufgefallen (also auch den gesamten letzten Sommer nicht).

Vielen Dank für Eure sachdienlichen Hinweise!


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2015)

Hallo mbb???

Herzlich Willkommen im Teichforum.
Wenn du das Video noch von privat auf öffentlich stellst könnte man evtl. was sehen und dir helfen.

LG René


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt sollte das klappen. 
LG Michael


----------



## koile (15. März 2015)

Ich würde sagen ,da befindet sich ein Lüfter -Stein oder Platte im
Granulat.
Oder ein Defekter Schlauch der Luft durchdrückt.


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2015)

Hallo Michael,
jup jetzt funzt es.
versteh ich das richtig das du, die Pumpe über Winter aus hattest und heute eingeschaltet hast?
Die Pumpe saugt vom Skimmer, oder auch vom Boden? Dann gehts in einen Filter?

LG  René


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Danke für die raschen Rückmeldung. Die exakte Konstruktion kenn ich leider nicht, fix beschreiben kann ich:
Die Pumpe hängt an Saugleitungen und Druckleitungen.
Ich habe sie heute (nach der Winterpause, in der sie in der Garage war) wieder eingesetzt und eingeschaltet.
Die Pumpe saugt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann nur vom Skimmer, sie ist in einem Schacht außerhalb des Teichs untergebracht. 
Das einzige Dokument zum Teich war ein Angebot (leider nicht einmal die Rechnung) und da war ein Posten Filtergranulat, jetzt vermute ich, dass das irgendwie so ein Gesteinsfilter ist. Ich bin aber eben völlig ungeschlagen was Teichbau betrifft, daher die vagen Vermutungen. Koile schreibt, wenn ich's richtig verstehe, dass das eine Lüfterplatte im Granulat sein könnte. 

LG M


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2015)

Möglich wäre auch, dass unter dem Granulat eine Drainageleitung verlegt ist, durch welche das Wasser wieder innerhalb der Granulatschicht wieder aufsteigen lässt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Granulat das Filternmedium sein soll und von unten durchströmt wird. Wenn nunmehr die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird, saugt sie in Teilen auch Luft am Simmer mit ein und muss diese erst einmal wieder aus den Rohrleitungen drücken. So kann es dazu kommen, dass an manchen Stellen aktuell ein paar Luftblasen aufsteigen.

Habe ich bei mir auch ab und wann, vor allem dann, wenn der Skimmer zugesetzt war und kein Wasser mehr durch zog.

Es kann aber auch ein Defekt an möglcihen Saug- oder Rückleitungen vorliegen, wo angesaugte Luft entweicht.

Oder aber auch der Gedanke mit derLüfterplatte macht Sinn, da Biomedien - egal ob im Teich oder im Filter - zusätzlich belüftet werden sollen.

*PS: Was ist denn ein Teich der Kategorie 3? welche Kategorien gibt es denn? Oder ist das eine Herstellerangabe?*


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2015)

Ich würde eher vermuten, das dort entweder Luft mit der Pumpe reingepresst wird, oder aber sich soviel Schlamm und Laub zwischen den Steinen befindet und jetzt die Faulgase hoch kommen. Leider kann man bei den wagen Angaben nur raten.
Kommen die blasen nur an einem bestimmten Punkt oder überall im "Gesteinsfilter"?

LG René
Edit sagt: Rico war schneller mit ähnlichen Vermutungen


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Hallöle M bei Bad ....  
Herzlich Willkommen !
Was für eine Pumpe haben wir denn angeschlossen ? Da du von Saugrohren und Druck..Dingen's schreibst fördert sie wohl Wasser ! Dann fällt das mit Sprudelplatten usw aus . Es könnte sein das deine Pumpe beim Wasser pumpen aber Luft irgendwo ansaugt .
Oder du hast eine Pumpe die ständig brummt  ( Luftpumpe) auch noch aus den Winterschlaf geholt!?


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Menno Zacky war schneller !
@rene
 Nö ! Soviel Faulgas hat er nicht


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Servus Michael

Herzlich Willkommen 

Saugt der Skimmer ?

An die Techniker:
Was soll der Gesteinsfilter den Filtern wenn er "ausbläst" ?
Ich kenn dieses Prinzip nur umgekehrt , es wird durch den Gesteinsfilter angesaugt.

Ich würde gerne mal Bilder vom Teich und vom Filter sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Hallo Helmut
Wenn du durch den Kies ansaugst versottet dir der Kies ganz schnell !
ERGO .....schlechte Idee
Wenn man in den Kies einbläst , ist das Wasser schon durch einen Filter gegangen . Sollte also so schon "sauber " sein !  Der Kies dient eigentlich nur als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis !
Das blubbern hierbei geht aber nur , wenn er einen geschlossenen Filter hat , sonst würde es  nicht im Teich blubbern  !


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Servus Andre

Wie ist das dann mit Boden/Kies und Pflanzenfilter ... da wird doch auch über den Kies angesaugt.
Gibt dann halt Revisionsschächte/Rohre ...

Dient so ein Gesteinsfilter nicht der Nitrifikation als eher der Grobschmutzentfernung. 
Ergo sollte der Grobschmutz schon aus dem Teichwasser gefiltert werden.

Ich hoffe es ist für Michael auch von Interesse.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Dient so ein Gesteinsfilter nicht der Nitrifikation als eher der Grobschmutzentfernung.


Ja sag ich doch !


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Der Kies dient eigentlich nur als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis !





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Sollte also so schon "sauber " sein !





Digicat schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann mit Boden/Kies und Pflanzenfilter ... da wird doch auch über den Kies angesaugt.
> Gibt dann halt Revisionsschächte/Rohre ...


Würd ich so auch nicht machen ! Es ist aber mal wieder ein Streitthema , so wie bei Vorfluter'n bei Aquarien !
Ich mein hier aber nicht , wo man darüber heizt !


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Dient so ein Gesteinsfilter nicht der Nitrifikation als eher der Grobschmutzentfernung.


Ja sag ich doch !


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Der Kies dient eigentlich nur als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis !





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Sollte also so schon "sauber " sein !





Digicat schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann mit Boden/Kies und Pflanzenfilter ... da wird doch auch über den Kies angesaugt.
> Gibt dann halt Revisionsschächte/Rohre ...


Würd ich so auch nicht machen ! Es ist aber mal wieder ein Streitthema , so wie bei Vorfluter'n bei Aquarien !
Ich mein hier aber nicht , wo man darüber heizt !


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Alles klar ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Erstmal danke für Eure zahlreichen Beiträge. Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Bilder des Teichs, der Pumpe usw. machen - vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch dann ein konkretes Bild machen. Bin jedenfalls von der Hilfsbereitschaft und Geschwindigkeit hier im Forum beeindruckt. 

Der Skimmer saugt - zu Beginn war das hinsichtlich des Wasserdrucks ein wenig problematisch, ich musste den Untergrund unter dem Schwimmkörper besser ausräumen, aber das funktioniert jetzt gut, der Spielraum ist groß genug und das Wasser strömt schön in den Skimmer. Auch diesen "Schwamm", der da drinnen liegt,  habe ich drei Mal gereinigt - viele kleine Blätter haben sich abgesetzt. Den Fangkorb hab' ich ebenfalls ausgeräumt. 

Zu den Thesen, dass irgendwo Luft angesaugt wird, würde passen, dass der Druck teilweise zu gering ist/war zu Beginn, um aus den Ziersteinen tatsächlich einen ordentlichen Ausstoß zu haben. Wo aber die Luft herkommt, da fehlt mir ein wenig die Idee. Würde das bedeuten, dass die Pumpe bspw. undicht ist (oder die Verschlüsse nicht ordentlich zu / die Dichtringe nicht mehr völlig dicht)? Oder kann das davon kommen, dass der Skimmer zu Beginn nicht hinreichend Wasser angesaugt hat. Wobei es dann irgendwann Mal Schluss sein müsste mit Luft, oder?

LG Michael


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Servus Michael

Gibt es da noch einen Filter zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, ich weiß es aber auch nicht. Jedenfalls nichts, was sichtbar wäre.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

mbb schrieb:


> Würde das bedeuten, dass die Pumpe bspw. undicht ist (oder die Verschlüsse nicht ordentlich zu / die Dichtringe nicht mehr völlig dicht)?


Könnte sein !


mbb schrieb:


> Oder kann das davon kommen, dass der Skimmer zu Beginn nicht hinreichend Wasser angesaugt hat.


Könnte wiederum sein !


mbb schrieb:


> Wobei es dann irgendwann Mal Schluss sein müsste mit Luft, oder?


Richtig !
Wenn ich mir aber das Blubbern im Video anschaue , also wie doll und gleichmäßig es ist Würd ich eher auf Undichtheit tippen !


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2015)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es in etwa so ein (Filter-)System ist. Die Pumpe zieht es vom Skimmer und drückt es direkt in die Dränageleitungen hinein.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Wie groß, Michael, ist der Teich überhaupt, wie Tief, mit Fische ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Lieber Helmut!

Teich ist ca. 12 Meter lang, 4 Meter Breit, 2,20 Meter Tiefe. Keine Fische, rundherum eine Pflanzzone mit ca. 50 cm Breite und vielleicht 30 oder 40 cm Tiefe. Und in genau so einer Pflanzzone blubbert es nun eben  In der Nähe dieser Stelle befindet sich auch eine der Düsen, die den Teich in Bewegung versetzen. Werde davon demnächst ein paar zusätzliche Fotos machen. 

Nachdem die Pumpe drei Druckleitungen hat, kann ich die einzeln öffnen und schließen.
Eine Leitung bedient die beiden Quellsteine sowie die Düsen am "Fußende" des Teichs.
Eine Leitung bedient zwei seitliche Düsen.
Die dritte Leitung bedient ebenfalls zwei seitliche Düsen - und mit dieser Leitung kommt das Blubbern. Wenn die Leitung zu ist, blubbert nix.

Sorry für die vagen Infos... Und danke für Euren Support.

LG Michael


----------



## koile (15. März 2015)

Ja also ,da hast Du doch Deine Erklärung, 
diese Leitung sieht Luft und Drückt sie unter dem Granulat raus.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Hört sich nach Schwimmteich an ...

Danke fürs Licht ins Dunkel bringen 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Ich danke. Ich werd Mal die Pumpe nochmal aus- und einbauen, vielleicht löst sich das Luftproblem so.
Vielen Dank an alle, die mir da Nachhilfe gegeben haben.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2015)

Dadurch das du da einzeln absperren kannst , hört es sich eher an, das die Undichtheit am Absperrorgan ist !
Sollte es nämlich an der Pumpe sein und du den 3. ABGANG sperrst müsste es woanders weiter blubbern !


----------



## mbb (15. März 2015)

Naja, nur, wenn wo anders auch so ein Granulatfilter wäre. Wenn es (wie ich glaube) bei den anderen Druckleitungen tatsächlich nur die Düsen bzw. Quellsteine gibt, würde das schon passen. V.a. weil die Quellsteine ein wenig Probleme gemacht haben zu Beginn (weil eben zu wenig Druck in der Leitung war). Irgendwie scheint mir das schon stimmig zu sein. Einzig die Frage, wo die Luft herkommt, kann ich mir noch nicht recht beantworten...


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2015)

koile schrieb:


> Ja also ,da hast Du doch Deine Erklärung,
> diese Leitung sieht Luft und Drückt sie unter dem Granulat raus.


Sehe ich nicht so. Beim Quellstein und bei der Düse sieht man das Blubbern nur einfach nicht.
Tippe der Skimmer zieht Luft mit an welches eben irgendwo wieder austritt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. März 2015)

Hallo Micha, 
herzlich Willkommen als zukünftig Teichverrückter. 

Günstig wäre es, wenn Du mal Bilder einstellst. 
Gesamtanlage, möglicher Filteraufbau... 

Man braucht einen Eindruck davon, was die Vorbesitzer sich gedacht haben könnten. 

In meinem ExTeich blubbert es auch überall. Ob meine Nachfolgeteichpfleger überhaupt verstehen warum das so ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------

